# Bicycle Junk Yard



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## JRE (Jan 21, 2009)

Cool. Any Shelby Colson or Elgin bikes there?


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Jan 21, 2009)

Wow           :eek:


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 21, 2009)

could use a train light


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Jan 21, 2009)

I saw this title and had to take a look!  Beautiful junkyard! Too bad it can't be an indoor, climate controlled junkyard ... Beautiful pictures, thanks for posting them.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jan 21, 2009)

There are about 50 to75 bikes there.So far i have got 7 bikes that were in sheds,truck bodys and out buildings.If i can figure out how to get all the pictures on one thread i will post then.Everytime i go there i find another one.The funny thing is the owner will not sell anything ,I have to barter.The 7 bikes i got i traded a life size statue of elvis presley.When my wife found out she chased me all over the yard,but she got over it.


----------



## mre straightbar (Jan 21, 2009)

*she must have really liked the statue of elvis*

sounds fugly to me


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 21, 2009)

when you post them up dont type any words after the link if you want you can pm me and send me the links your trying to post and I'll tell ya whats wrong


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks for your help militarymonark,Let me get all the pictures together,Some are in kodak easy share,Some in photobucket.I will put all in photobucket.


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 21, 2009)

not a problem thats what  super moderater is for.


----------



## pedal4416 (Jan 22, 2009)

are you willing to let us know where this is?


----------



## willy wonka (Jan 22, 2009)

*know of a guy in ohio*

cool pictures hope you dont mind me jumping in on the conversation. last year i meet a old guy like that in my area  he owns a scrap yard he has old mobile homes full of crusiers and pre wars i thought that was all he had then on my next visit he showed me two semi trailers full . i about had a heart attack but he wont deal so my search goes on .i try to remember the best part of collecting is the thrill of the hunt and meeting new friends. lookforward to chatting in the futre william aka willy wonka


----------

